# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  what bot is everyone using dont mind if its paid looking for something reliable help please

## rickdawgg

any help would be much appreciated

----------


## ScottieKnowz

*Revamped JiQuan "Take Over" Bot*

----------


## DobrevBobi

Why are you people trying to ruin this game with botting? I really do not understand what's the point of even playing it if everyone is just going to bot abuse...

----------


## grucha

> Why are you people trying to ruin this game with botting? I really do not understand what's the point of even playing it if everyone is just going to bot abuse...


Rmt rmt rmt

----------


## aota2021

I use Jieguan (GetGud)'s bot. The lite $40 version. It's amazing. I like how they set up the character config for you and you don't have to go in like with old D2 LOD's free bot called D2nt where you really had to get your hands dirty when making your own scripts. The snagit/pickit they include has every item you could ever want, but I already had this covered.

----------

